# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  A picture to show steps to upload file

## benishiryo

i think it would be good if there were pictures on how to upload files in the Forum Rules.  somehow, some people just can't find it.  

not sure how JBeaucaire did it, but i think he managed to show pictures inside the thread during last year's Tips Section.  if that's not possible, then an attachment picture would do too.  have seen vlady do that for OPs, so why not put it permanently in the Forum Rules?

----------


## arlu1201

Sure.  Thank you for the suggestion.

----------

